# SIZZLING HOT SUMMERTIME FISHING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 12, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - July 9th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - The day started out a lot slower than the past week or so, but my guys from the Titoâ€™s Vodka group finished up with limits of trout all around. Itâ€™s always a good time with these guys!





​*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Monday started out looking like it might not be a good day for fishing - we just couldnâ€™t get the fish to cooperate first thing in the morning. However, my crew from the Titoâ€™s Vodka group stuck things out and showed everyone they had what it takes to get the job done! They filled the box today with a near-limit of trout that they should be proud of! They worked for every fish they caught! Weâ€™ll be going at them again Tuesday morning for day #2 of fun and action!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Started slow this morning, but finished strong - lots of fish caught and good times with members of the Titoâ€™s Vodka group! The trout bite was almost non-existent early this morning, but the fish finally decided to cooperate as the morning wore on. We even saw catches of redfish today! Everyone got in the action! 





​*Capt. Kevin Matula* - My guys today from the Titoâ€™s Vodka group pulled-off something extraordinarily special! Not only did one of the members of todayâ€™s team catch his first-ever fish, he caught what may just turn out to be the biggest fish he may ever catch! It was another good day on the water with these guys, and we canâ€™t wait until they get to come back to Bay Flats Lodge.

*TUESDAY - July 10th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Today marked round two with the Titoâ€™s Vodka group, and what a great day it turned out being. Unlike yesterday, we were greeted this morning by hungry trout. The bite was much different today, and it remained steady throughout most of the morning. Everyone enjoyed their time out on the water and the time they got to spend with each other. After all, thatâ€™s what itâ€™s all about!





​*WEDNESDAY - July 11th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Bryan M. was here at the Lodge today for the very first time, and he brought with him his two sons, Mike and Andrew. Not only did they manage their three-man trout limit, they also caught some really good-sized trout. Way to go guys! Now, hopefully, weâ€™ll repeat the same fantastic outcome tomorrow, and yâ€™all will have some good stories to tell when you get home! Weâ€™ll be back at them again Thursday morning! 





​*Capt. Perry Rankin* - Bay Flats Lodge visitors Kevin, Colin, and Chad started the day with top waters and croakers. Went looking for Reds and found a lot of rats but no keepers. Great time with these guys! Look forward to their next visit.

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Steve and Bill took full advantage of the light winds this morning, boxing a 2-man limit of solid trout in the 18â€-22â€ range. Bounced around trying to find the elusive redfish, only to catch and release several more trout. Called it a day and headed in with some nice fish. Glad their first trip to Bay Flats Lodge was a success! Hope to see you again soon! 





​
*SIZZLING HOT SUMMERTIME FISHING​*A lot of anglers may not think of the middle of July as being a good time of the year for catching fish because it can often be one of the absolute hottest times of the year. However, itâ€™s the approximate midpoint between spring and fall, and it often represents the summertime peak in coastal fishing. Numbers of saltwater inshore game fish - speckled trout, redfish, and flounder - donâ€™t dwindle simply because itâ€™s happens to be hot outside. The fish are still there, but July anglers may need to keep a couple things in mind when trying to find them.

Speckled trout and redfish can often be pinpointed by finding active baitfish. These fish tend to travel based on the presence of a food source, so learn to make it a practice of yours to always look for the bait. When you find bait in an area, chances are great that the game fish are close by. The bait will tend to migrate between shallow and deep water based upon tidal movement, heavy wind currents, and water temperatures, so doing what you can to stay near the baitfish increases your odds exponentially for finding an effective trout and redfish bite.

For some hot July action, try fishing over shell pads or reefs containing a bit of mud or sand. On a rising tide, look to the windward side of the shell first for the bite, and during a falling tide place your initial focus on the tapering ends of the shell, if possible, before working the rest of the reef. These shell reefs tend to be home to a multitude of varying marine life, at all levels of the food chain - from the smallest of marine organisms to the larger game fish like the trout and redfish.

If your July fishing time places you out on our neighboring waters during a period of high wind, duck out of the breeze into protected areas like that of the ICW between Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor, or any of the many protected back lakes out on Matagorda Island. In the ICW, target the drop-offs from the surrounding flats areas where the water goes from a couple feet deep to 15-20 feet deep. Out on Matagorda Island look for bait activity along any of the miles and miles of sandy shoreline outlining the southern regions of San Antonio Bay and Espiritu Santo Bay. If youâ€™re lucky, you might even pick up a flounder at the mouth of a small creek or bayou emptying water out of a back lake area during a falling tide.

If artificial baits are more your style, begin with early-morning efforts of walking a top water lure across the waterâ€™s surface during pre-dawn hours. Upon sunrise, switch from top water baits to that of plastic tails, working them slowly across the bottom so as to create a minimal â€œmud cloudâ€ behind the lure. It wonâ€™t take long after the sun is up for you to realize that July is an intensely hot month. At the same time, however, remembering these few things may just help your July fishing be even hotter.

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.





​If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Service from staff was excellent - outstanding! The food was also great! Capt. David McClelland is a great guide - very helpful! - *Tim T. 7/11/18*

Very accommodating and hospitable staff! Everything exceeded my expectations - it was fantastic! - *Jeremy R. 7/10/18*

The staff always makes sure we are treated like family - we appreciate everything they do, day-in and day-out! Our guide was Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt, who answered all our questions in a professional manner and instructed the first-time anglers of proper casting techniques so everyone would be safe on the boat. Thank you to Capt. 'Lil John for the great experience we had! I will make sure that I tell my friends and family where they can plan their next fishing adventure! The cooks did an excellent job, and I look forward to the Brontosaurus pork chops on my next visit - the food was excellent, thank you! This was my fourth visit To Bay Flats Lodge, and each visit becomes my greatest experience! Keep doing what you do now, and never change your direction of providing folks with that feeling of what a great experience should feel like! Thanks again! - *Joe V. 7/10/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High around 90F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Mostly sunny skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High around 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Weak to moderate southerly flow will return out of the southeast Thursday. Drier air will preclude shower activity through Thursday. Some isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible across the waters on Friday and Saturday. A light to moderate south to southeasterly wind will persist through Saturday. Winds will strengthen to a more moderate onshore flow Sunday night into Monday.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 91.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 88.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Hot July Fishing*

The Lodge is a great facility for small or large groups, and everyone went out of there way to assure all needs were taken care of and all questions answered. Both Capt. Harold Dworaczyk and Capt. Cody Spencer were a pleasure to fish with, and they took great care to make sure we enjoyed the day! - John E. 7/12/18

Jul 12, 2018 by Darla T. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff is always so friendly, and they always make you feel at home. Capt. Billy Freudensprung answered every single question we asked (and there were a lot of them)! We had a lot of fun with Capt. Billy, and he was very helpful and friendly! As always, the food was the best - cooked perfectly every time! This was the 6th trip I've been on to the Lodge, and I can't wait until we come back again next year! Everything, and everyone, is "top-of-the-scale" perfection! - Darla T. 7/12/18

Jul 12, 2018 by Jeff G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Top-notch and first-class! The Bay Flats staff never missed a beat - from the kitchen, to the lodging, and to the Captains - all were incredible! Truly one of my highlights each year! Any and all of the Captains that we have ever had have been great, and Capt. David McClelland was no exception on this visit to the Lodge. He continued to move us around until he got us in the right spots! - Jeff G. 7/12/18

Jul 11, 2018 by Tim T. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Service from staff was excellent - outstanding! The food was also great! Capt. David McClelland is a great guide - very helpful! - Tim T. 7/11/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Thank you!!*

Capt. Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Thank you!!!*

Jul 13, 2018 by Chad M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great place and great location, and Capt. Perry Rankin was a great guide! - Chad M. 7/13/18

Jul 13, 2018 by Edward A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The welcome and orientation was great! Fished with Capt. Nick Dahlman. He was outstanding - very nice young man! Very nice all around! - Edward A. 7/13/18

Jul 13, 2018 by Whitney T. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The food was wonderful, and very well prepared! I had an absolute blast and really enjoyed the Lodge and visiting with Randy, and with Capt. Harold Dworaczyk and Capt. Cody Spencer while fishing! Such a great attitude by everyone who I crossed paths with! - Whitney T. 7/13/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Just a few of our offerings*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Listening to them*

This morning I had the chance to visit with a customer about why they chose Bay Flats Lodge. The gentleman said heâ€™s been accused of setting his expectations too high because he works in an industry driven by customer service. His high expectations been met and exceeded are why he comes back to Bay Flats Lodge

At Bay Flats Lodge our first priority is to provide an experience for our customers that exceeds expectations. We do this first of all by listening to them and then acting on what they say. In the past months weâ€™ve invested over 100,000.00 dollars in facilities to make sure our customers have the best food, accommodations and comforts possible. Hearing our customerâ€™s suggestions and request and continually investing in what we offer them is just one of the ways Bay Flats Lodge continues to be at the leading edge of our industry.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*A helping hand*

We host many corporate groups who bring their sales teams, management teams and other employees for team building events. American business has learned that developing relationships up and down the line with your employees leads to a better work environment, which leads to happier employees, which leads to more productive employees.

We know the same thing is true here at Bay Flats Lodge. And that's why earlier this week when one of the guides came to the kitchen and found our morning staff a little behind he jumped in to help by cooking eggs. Cooking eggs for over 50 guests. Business, like all of life is a team sport. And the closer the team is to one another the better everything works. Thanks for the help Little John. And by the way the eggs were really good!


----------

